# RPG "O-Club" (New Yahoo! Group)



## Niveria (Mar 18, 2003)

Hail, Fellow Officers!

I started a new Yahoo group with the thought that maybe, just maybe, there were a few more folks like me out there: military officers who enjoy the occasional roleplaying game (Dungeons & Dragons, Storyteller games, Deadlands, Mecha, whatever you happen to like).

As an officer and a gamer, I often find it difficult to find a gaming group at my new duty station.  There are lot of gamers in the military, but many of them are enlisted.  In general, I feel it's just not a good idea to get into a group that includes enlisted personnel.  Fraternization is a concern for me, and I know that I'm not alone in that concern.

So, I thought Yahoo might come to our rescue.  Although I'm currently stationed at the Naval Postgraduate School and will be extremely busy for a while, I hope that this group will become a forum for officers to find gaming groups in their areas, either where they are now or where they're headed next.  As soon as I can get my educational workload under control, I plan on taking a more active role in managing the group.  In the meantime, join in and let's see if we can build a cool group together!

Check it out at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RPG_O-Club/

Very Respectfully,
Paris Crenshaw, USN

Note: I have deleted the MSN Group and replaced it with a Yahoo! Group.  Yahoo groups support searches of discussion threads, while MSN does not.  This is too useful a capability to ignore in a group like this.


----------

